# SureFire E2e-BK and 17670 cells



## RobertM (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been debating on buying an E2e but have a few questions regarding the black version. 

From what I've gathered, it's pretty hit-or-miss as to whether or not 17670 cells will fit in a new E2e, but what about the E2e-BK since they are a bit older? What are your experiences with fitting 17670 cells in them?

Also, is the black hard anodized on all E2e-BKs--not merely Type II ano?

Are there any other differences between an E2e-BK and a new E2e-HA (natural finish)?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Imon (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't have any personal experience with the E2e specifically but I have never had a problem fitting a 17670 in any of my other Surefires ... G2, 6P, E2L, E2DL, and LX2.


----------



## syncytial (Mar 30, 2011)

I only have one black E2e, and my AW 17670 cells fit in it easily - S/N A111680. I have one E2e that the AW 17670 cells won't go all the way to the bottom in - it's a satin gray with S/N A377529.

There have been a number of threads addressing this issue - you can search the site with Google using *site:www.candlepowerforums.com e2e 17670* as the search terms and you'll get useful results.


- Syncytial.


----------



## Roger999 (Mar 30, 2011)

My E2D's bottom won't fit a 17mm cell either, but it is only a small amount of metal to remove, you can do the sandpaper attached to wooden dowel inside a drill trick.

My E2D and E1E are both Black HA.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 30, 2011)

*You may want to read this.

Many people use Strion bulb with 17670 in E series.

Also some people reported tight or too tight fit 17670 in some E series.*


----------



## RobertM (Mar 30, 2011)

fivemega said:


> *You may want to read this.
> 
> Many people use Strion bulb with 17670 in E series.
> 
> Also some people reported tight or too tight fit 17670 in some E series.*


 
That thread is actually where I learned that some E2e bodies can't accommodate 17670 cells. I have one of your Strion kits which I current run in a lego'd E1e with an IMR16340 and was hoping to run it on a 17670 in an E2e for longer runtime. 

I have searched through and read numerous threads regarding the fittment issues but never really saw anything definitive regarding the older E2e-BK bodies (it appears that 17670 cells generally fit in the older flat-sided natural finish bodies).

-Robert


----------



## RobertM (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess I've answered my own question... I found another CPF member that had fitment issues with his E2e-BK. I guess the old flat-sided E2e's that came in the boxes are the only safe bet for fitting 17670 cells without having to sand the inside.

Now back to my bigger debate... to pull the trigger on ordering an E2e or not... :thinking:


----------



## ampdude (Mar 30, 2011)

RobertM said:


> From what I've gathered, it's pretty hit-or-miss as to whether or not 17670 cells will fit in a new E2e, but what about the E2e-BK since they are a bit older? What are your experiences with fitting 17670 cells in them?


 
The E2e-BK is still a current production item, unless something has changed very recently, which I highly doubt, since they use these same bodies in the E2DL's now. Though the E2e-BK lights have always been done in smaller volume than the E2e-HA, like with the E2e-SG/GM lights. I was already having problems fitting P17670's into round body E2e-BK and E2e-HA lights over five years ago. They are pretty much hit or miss like the current round body E2e-HA. Another reason for us needing 17mm IMR batteries! (they are slimmer than the protected lithium cobalt cells)


----------



## computernut (Mar 31, 2011)

I have an E2E-BK that I bought from a Surefire dealer a year or two ago and it definitely is black HAIII (matte not shiny). I can fit one of my AW17670's in it but the other one is slightly fatter and won't fit all the way in.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 31, 2011)

computernut said:


> I have an E2E-BK that I bought from a Surefire dealer a year or two ago and it definitely is black HAIII (matte not shiny). I can fit one of my AW17670's in it but the other one is slightly fatter and won't fit all the way in.


 
Interesting... thanks for the info.

-Robert


----------



## RobertM (Apr 5, 2011)

Another question for you guys regarding the E2e-BK...

Do new, current production E2e-BK's come in the usual plastic clamshells or in the old boxes? I'm trying to determine how old a box one might be.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## 91FromStars (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a new black E2E the middle of last year, and it came in a plastic shell. No box.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 6, 2011)

RobertM said:


> Another question for you guys regarding the E2e-BK...
> 
> Do new, current production E2e-BK's come in the usual plastic clamshells or in the old boxes? I'm trying to determine how old a box one might be.
> 
> ...


 
What type of box did it come in? Red? Gray? The red boxes are newer than the gray ones.


----------



## RobertM (Apr 6, 2011)

ampdude said:


> What type of box did it come in? Red? Gray? The red boxes are newer than the gray ones.


 
I just bought this one on eBay (brand new, sealed in box):







I have my fingers crossed that it will fit 17670 cells. :sweat:

-Robert


----------



## ampdude (Apr 6, 2011)

Let us know. I've had some in those boxes that did, but just barely. Some would only fit protected RCR's, but not P17670.


----------



## Southpaw1969 (Apr 7, 2011)

My E2D incan will fit the 17670, but my newer E2DL LED won't. I can mix and match bodies, so I just use the old tube with the LED head so I can use a 17670 with it.


----------



## brucejiang (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought an E2e on ebay, but have not receive yet, I ll try then


----------



## greenLED (Apr 21, 2011)

I can confirm the anodizing is HA.


----------



## RobertM (Apr 21, 2011)

My recently purchased E2e-BK doesn't fit 17670 cells.  Based on the batteries it came with, it appears to be from 2005. 
I do really like the light though.


----------



## RobertM (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry...double post.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 22, 2011)

RobertM said:


> My recently purchased E2e-BK doesn't fit 17670 cells.  Based on the batteries it came with, it appears to be from 2005.
> I do really like the light though.


 
That's around when they originally started tightening things up a bit so, not surprising. If IMR17670's were available, they likely would fit. Two IMR16340's WILL fit. Two RCR123A's MAY fit, even if a protected 17670 does not.


----------



## brucejiang (Apr 29, 2011)

just got my surefire E2e-HA yesterday, and it fits 17670 cells


----------

